# Winter storm junio fun



## Calvinslawns (Jan 1, 2011)

Wasn't me but its good for a laugh.

http://www.break.com/video/spin-donuts-in-your-snowplow-2812790


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

That's a Mark O move.........


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

haha I was watching that live when that happened pretty funny


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ya I even saw it on the news up here, great moves!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1941839 said:


> That's a Mark O move.........


If you would have called me when you were in town, you would realize how wrong you are.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

That's funny, we miss Raegan Medgie here in northeast Pa


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

wow that guy is the man.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BTW, I would just about kill to have one of those Toros. 

They are AWESOME!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1942037 said:


> If you would have called me when you were in town, you would realize how wrong you are.


Well maybe it was good thing I didn't called......... sounds like you're about as much fun and a grandma to hang out with....


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

haha buff.... :laughing:


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Haha i know where that is! 10 mins from my house


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

That is awesome - left a perfect donut in the snow if you caught that - right at the last frame!


----------



## f150skidoo (Dec 14, 2014)

What machine is that, looks like a pretty neat sidewalk rig.


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

f150skidoo;1951284 said:


> What machine is that, looks like a pretty neat sidewalk rig.


It's a toro groundsmaster with the winter package there's a zero turn mower in there takes about 5 hours to change it back. We have about 30 of them where I work. I have to say there a tank in the snow


----------

